# The Tests of Love to God --Thomas Watson



## Presbyterian Deacon (Sep 12, 2008)

> The Tests of Love to God
> 
> LET us test ourselves impartially whether we are in the number of those that love God. For the deciding of this, as our love will be best seen by the fruits of it, I shall lay down fourteen signs, or fruits, of love to God, and it concerns us to search carefully whether any of these fruits grow in our garden.
> 
> ...



Thomas Watson, A Divine Cordial, part 5


----------

